# oil coming out after injection?



## big dog123 (Nov 4, 2010)

i injected 1cc of sust into my delt today but after i pulled the needle out, quiet a bit of oil followed, I run the syringe under warm water before injecting, what am i doing wrong?


----------



## XYZ (Nov 4, 2010)

It happens sometimes.

If THAT much is coming out you need a longer pin, to wait a little longer before pulling the pin out or stop running it under hot water before injecting.  Maybe all of the previous mentioned, maybe just one?


----------



## underscore (Nov 4, 2010)

Wouldn't running hot water over your pin be exposing it to more bacteria?


----------



## paolo584 (Nov 4, 2010)

that happened to me but instead of oil it was blood.


----------



## EOD (Nov 4, 2010)

same here. Jus leave the pin in for a min b4 pulling out. Some ppl can hoe alotta oil in there delt others can't. Until they get bigger


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Nov 4, 2010)

I used to have the same problem on my right delt and right glute. No matter how long I left in the syringe the oil would come out. 

NOW, all of my injections are done using the Z-track method. You stretch the subcutaneous layer out and over about an inch, then stick it through. I still keep the needle in for 20 - 30 seconds after the injection, then once I pull the syringe out, the subcutaneous layer moves over and there is no direct route for the oil to flow out. As shown below.







This has worked BEST for me....


----------



## underscore (Nov 4, 2010)

Nice, I'll have to try that.


----------



## XYZ (Nov 4, 2010)

chronicelite said:


> I used to have the same problem on my right delt and right glute. No matter how long I left in the syringe the oil would come out.
> 
> NOW, all of my injections are done using the Z-track method. You stretch the subcutaneous layer out and over about an inch, then stick it through. I still keep the needle in for 20 - 30 seconds after the injection, then once I pull the syringe out, the subcutaneous layer moves over and there is no direct route for the oil to flow out. As shown below.
> 
> ...


 
Good post.


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Nov 4, 2010)

underscore said:


> Nice, I'll have to try that.



It can be a little painful at times because the subcutaneous layer and epidermal layer are trying to move back to the original spot unless you are able to hold it with one of your hands (which is hard sometimes depending on your injection site), but it's well worth not having any of MY PRECIOUS PRECIOUS gear leak out


----------



## BillHicksFan (Nov 4, 2010)

When this happens to me I lick the oil up... Does that make me a junky or is it standard procedure?
Fck wastin' gears.


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Nov 4, 2010)

BillHicksFan said:


> When this happens to me I lick the oil up... Does that make me a junky or is it standard procedure?
> Fck wastin' gears.



I personally rub my fingers in the oil and use it as lube to rub one out, which only takes 2 seconds for me. Damn you dostinex


----------



## brandon123 (Nov 4, 2010)

How long is the needle you are using???  Do you have a high body fat?  Like one of the other posters said you need a longer needle to ensure that your getting deep into the muscle.  If your lean you can get away with a 5/8".  * A 1" is preferred.*  Me personally i use a 1.5" on delts and quads.  I just leave about a 1/4"-3/8" of the needle left out on the delts.


----------



## pyes (Nov 4, 2010)

chronicelite said:


> It can be a little painful at times because the subcutaneous layer and epidermal layer are trying to move back to the original spot unless you are able to hold it with one of your hands (which is hard sometimes depending on your injection site), but it's well worth not having any of MY PRECIOUS PRECIOUS gear leak out


 
I was gonna say that... i am not so sure stretching is a great idea.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Nov 4, 2010)

Dear chronicelite, great post


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Nov 4, 2010)

pyes said:


> I was gonna say that... i am not so sure stretching is a great idea.



Haven't had any issues yet, and I was injecting ED.


----------



## paolo584 (Nov 4, 2010)

chronicelite said:


> I used to have the same problem on my right delt and right glute. No matter how long I left in the syringe the oil would come out.
> 
> NOW, all of my injections are done using the Z-track method. You stretch the subcutaneous layer out and over about an inch, then stick it through. I still keep the needle in for 20 - 30 seconds after the injection, then once I pull the syringe out, the subcutaneous layer moves over and there is no direct route for the oil to flow out. As shown below.
> 
> ...


 very nice info, im gonna give a shot


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Nov 4, 2010)

underscore said:


> Wouldn't running hot water over your pin be exposing it to more bacteria?





Dont run hot water over it! That is how i got my abscess..from faucet water!!

And after you inject, hold the needle there for about 10 seconds to the pressure can lessen on the way out..Hopefully less gear will come out


----------



## onthedarkside (Nov 4, 2010)

This happened to me once (long time ago).....I think felt something going in (like a pain)....maybe I was close to a blood carrier.


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Nov 4, 2010)

also, get some super glue..and the exact moment you pull out the needle, glue that shit upp


----------



## brandon123 (Nov 4, 2010)

LIke the other guy said, don't run it over the actual needle.  However, if you want to run hot water over the barrel to heat up the oil to make injection a little easier.  thats perfectly fine.


----------



## muscle37 (Nov 4, 2010)

once u get big enough u wont be able to do the z track method bc ur shoulders will be too big a tite  i work in the medical field as an RN. what is happening is the fluid wants to move from an area of high to low pressure. the needle pathway leaves a track for ur suspension to escape through. the proper way to medically give an im injection is to leave about a .4cc air pocket on top of the solution in the synerge this will lock the suspension in or should help anyways. leaving the pin in longer may give it more time to absorb but u still may lose some oil. running under hot water only thins the oil out for an easier injection it will have nothing to do with it staying in or coming  out.


----------



## underscore (Nov 5, 2010)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> Dont run hot water over it! That is how i got my abscess..from faucet water!!
> 
> And after you inject, hold the needle there for about 10 seconds to the pressure can lessen on the way out..Hopefully less gear will come out



 What happened with your abscess? Drain it?


----------



## muscle37 (Nov 5, 2010)

underscore said:


> What happened with your abscess? Drain it?


 
it seems as though ppl are running their needles under hot water. this will have absolutely no benefit to your injection and as you can see will lead to the increase incidence of infection. however if you run the vial under hot water some ppl say this thins out the solution and makes it easier to draw up and inject through a smaller gauge pin.


----------



## brandon123 (Nov 5, 2010)

muscle37 said:


> running under hot water only thins the oil out for an easier injection it will have nothing to do with it staying in or coming out.


 


muscle37 said:


> it seems as though ppl are running their needles under hot water. this will have absolutely no benefit to your injection and as you can see will lead to the increase incidence of infection. however if you run the vial under hot water some ppl say this thins out the solution and makes it easier to draw up and inject through a smaller gauge pin.


As I stated earlier, it makes injections easier by heating up oil. (assuming the guage of needle is small and oil is thick). However The barrel is not the needle. And running hot water over the barrel only heats up the oil that you are injecting. plus it is faster to heat up a thin plastic case than it is glass.  The water doesn't even need to get near the needle. Why heat up a whole vial (unless gear has started to crash)?????


----------



## jodenem99 (Oct 26, 2013)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> Dont run hot water over it! That is how i got my abscess..from faucet water!!
> 
> And after you inject, hold the needle there for about 10 seconds to the pressure can lessen on the way out..Hopefully less gear will come out


 I would think he meant holding the barrel of the syringe under hot water with the needle still capped, no water would get onto the needle . the plunger doesn't go into the area the gear is in so you are not contaminating the gear. imo


----------



## Christsean (Oct 26, 2013)

I use an 1 1/2 pin and bury it. So even with 3cc in my delts i don't have any leakage.


----------



## futureMrO (Oct 26, 2013)

chronicelite said:


> I personally rub my fingers in the oil and use it as lube to rub one out, which only takes 2 seconds for me. Damn you dostinex


repped for being a freak like the rest of us


----------



## kboy (Nov 3, 2013)

I my own experience to much oil for your delt and running it under warm water is thinning the oil ever farther, or it could be the gage of the pin you are using. I never leave the pin in for any period of time.


----------



## flood (Nov 4, 2013)

muscle37 said:


> once u get big enough u wont be able to do the z track method bc ur shoulders will be too big a tite  i work in the medical field as an RN. what is happening is the fluid wants to move from an area of high to low pressure. the needle pathway leaves a track for ur suspension to escape through.* the proper way to medically give an im injection is to leave about a .4cc air pocket on top of the solution in the synerge this will lock the suspension in or should help anyways. *leaving the pin in longer may give it more time to absorb but u still may lose some oil. running under hot water only thins the oil out for an easier injection it will have nothing to do with it staying in or coming  out.



With this method, how do you assure you don't get that air from the air pocket into the blood?


----------



## Christsean (Nov 4, 2013)

flood said:


> With this method, how do you assure you don't get that air from the air pocket into the blood?



You pull back every time before you inject. If you get blood when you pull back, you're in a vessel. Do not plunge if you get blood.


----------



## flood (Nov 5, 2013)

I read that the CDC isn't requiring aspirating before injecting but I agree - better to be sure.

My poor phlebotomist trainer today - she wasn't ready for a guy who had been researching here -and other sites. She didn't know what gauge or length needle she was having me use (20 gauge, 1.5"). I asked if that was big -and that surprised her again. Then I asked about changing needles after drawing the T into the barrel and threw her off again. We changed needles...

Anyway, I did my first IM and it went smooth; no pain, no leak. She had me inject in the outside middle of my quad, but I thought there was more muscle a little bit toward the front of the quad. She also didn't mention aspirating, and I didn't bring it up. 

She new what Z track was but associated it with subcutaneous injections.


----------

